

Show HN: Browse Wikipedia articles as-of a specific date & time - philipsharp
http://whenopedia.kerzap.com

======
adamzerner
It's sort of a cool technology, but if it's intended to be a business, I don't
think enough people want this for it to be a successful business.
[http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

~~~
philipsharp
Agreed--it's just a utility.

